# Setzkescher



## pinfreund (21. April 2004)

moin moin 
sind setzkescher in nrw verboten oder nicht?
denn im (tollen) angelkurs hat man uns erzählt die dinger sein verboten,ich habe sie aber im forellenpuff schon gesehen.
wie sieht es aber am fluss,see den so aus mit denn dingern?

grüße andreas #:


----------



## Truttafriend (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

ich bin der Meinung das Setzkescher Bundesweit verboten sind. Lass mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich vermisse den Setzkescher aber nicht wirklich und würde ihn auch bei Genehemigung nicht wieder einsetzen.


----------



## pinfreund (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Aber was machst du mit den fischen wen du sit morgens gefangen hast bist du abens nach hause gehst?

werden die nicht schlecht wenn du sie sofort tötes?

andy


----------



## akel (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

...gute Frage....

würde mich auch mal so interessieren...als Forellenfischer-Anfänger....

hab ne teure Angelkarte am fluss....früh um 8 (hoffentlich !!!!!) eine gefangen....

wollte eigendl. den ganzen Tag usw.

auto mit Kühlbox wär nich schlecht oder ??


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

hallo leute,

nein er ist nicht mehr verboten,er muss nur mehrere bedingungen erfüllen wie z.B.mindestens 3,50m lang sein,knotenfrei,er darf nicht in sich einfallen,das heisst er muß gestreckt im wasser stehen usw. und er darf nicht an schiffartsstrassen benutzt werden,wegen der starken wellen.
wenn ein verein ihn weiterhin verbietet ist er natürlich nicht erlaubt.immer auf die bestimmung der angelerlaubnis achten.#v 
gruß hecht911


----------



## Fischer1986 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Also bei uns in Österreich ist der Setzkescher auch nicht verboten, mir sind aber auch keine Keschermaße usw....bekannt, bei uns gilt nur: Im Setzkescher gehaltene Fische darf man nicht ins Wasser zurücklassen! Auf Deutsch, wenn man untermaßige, in der Schonzeit, oder ganzjährig geschonte Fische in Setzkeschern hältert gibts eine Saftige Geldstrafe und das schlimmste ist, es wird einen die Fischerberechtigung entzogen!!  


Aber das Gesetz selber gefällt mir sehr #v gut!!!! #4 



Lg Michi


----------



## pinfreund (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Auto kühl box u.s.w. ist gut aber das auto ist oft weiter wech.
andy


----------



## spinnracer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Die genauen Besimmungen stehen im Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Sailfisch (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Den Fischereigesetzen der Länder, teilweise noch mit Ausführungsvorschriften. Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.


----------



## lector (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Leute hecht911 hat absolut recht mit seiner Aussage !!!


----------



## Zanderseb (21. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Stimmt er hat recht.

In er ist nicht verboten.
Ich habe einen 4m langen Setzkescher mit einem Durchmesser von 50 cm.

der is einwandfrei
Bin auch schon damit Kontrolliert worden und hatte 2 Zander drinn.
Es gab keine Probleme mit der Fischereiaufsicht.


----------



## pinfreund (22. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

gut, aber in schiffartsstrassen ist er ja verboten

was bitte macht ihr mit den gefangen fischen wenn ihr sie morgens gefangen habt aber noch bis abens bleiben wollt ??

andy


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Gute Frage, wird mal Zeit, dass unser Moderator mal wieder stellung zu dem thema bzw. seiner Aussage nimmt. Der Setzkescher wurde nämlich nach einem Freispruch zweier Angler, die von passanten wegen der angeblich nicht tiergerechten Haltung angeziegt wurden, nach einem Urteil des Bundesverfassungegerichtes wieder erlaubt, denn die fische haben dort nach befragung von experten genug Freiräume gehabt.
 Ich fische vor allem beim stippangeln immer mit Setzkescher und dutzende anderer 
Angler tun es mir gleich, es gab noch nie probleme mit den Fischereiaufsehern.
KOF!!!


----------



## Esoxfischer (26. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Hallo Boardies,

bei uns ist das so im Verein: Der Verein hat Gewässer in Niedersachsen und in NRW. In NRW ist der Setzkescher grundsätzlich verboten und in Niedersachsen mit Ausnahme der Kanalstrecken erlaubt. 
Das ist genau so ein Unfug, wie mit den Schonzeiten:
Beispiel Zander:  In NRW vom 01.April bis zum 31.Mai und in Niedersachsenvom 15.März bis zum 30.April #q 
Na ja

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Jani Brandl (26. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Bei uns darf man nur aale in den Setzkescher reintun!


----------



## pinfreund (27. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

aber noch mal die frage : wenn der setzkescher verboten ist was macht ihr mit den fischen die ihr morgens um 5 oder 6 uhr gefangen habt und noch bist 16 oder 17 uhr bleiben wollt???????

grüße aus oberhausen andreas ##  ##


----------



## schnorchel0815 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Setzkescher*

Er ist im stehenden oder in eine Richtung fließenden Gewässer erlaubt und war nie verboten, da es nie gesetzlich festgelegt wurde!!  Die Auflagen sind: Mindestlänge 3,50m
Mindestdurchmesser 50 cm, knotenloses Netz!!!  Bei Verbot durch Verein natürlich keine Chance!!


----------

